

Ask HN: Where can one find good screencasters? - stevefink

Just as the title asks - where can one find an individual or team that is awesome at creating screencasts? As a software guy, I typically have a plethora of designers I can access when I need for a project that I'm writing code for, and when I can't, there's a myriad of sites available with ready to go templates/logos and stuff I can typically modify myself. I'm finding it very difficult to find those with talent in creating quality screencasts to showcase a product I have built that I think would be best explained via an animated video.<p>The following screencasts are examples of the caliber of work I am looking and willing to pay for:<p>Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/screencast<p>Things for iPad: http://culturedcode.com/things/ipad/<p>Google TV: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/announcing-google-tv-tv-meets-web-web.html<p>Evernote: http://www.evernote.com/about/video/#OlOLXWvaIy0
======
gcheong
You might look at <http://procasts.co.uk/>

I haven't tried them personally but one of the founders wrote an ebook called
The Screencasting Handbook which I used to help me make a screen cast:
<http://thescreencastinghandbook.com/>

------
alexwyser
Hi. I am a web designer who has recently taken up video creation, particularly
screencasts similar to the ones you noted.

I dont have a portfolio yet, but I can do a trial project for you. That is, I
will create a screencast (3-5 minutes) for you in 2-3 days, and you can pay me
after you see the end result only if you like it.

Let me know what you think. My email is alexwyser@gmail.com. Thanks.

------
ashitvora
Commoncrafts Demogirl

~~~
ashitvora
Forgot to mention Howcast

------
javery
I might be able to help you out - I co-founded TekPub and myself or one our
other authors could handle whatever you are looking for. Drop me a line.

~~~
smiler
Don't know about you but I find Rob's screencast style really annoying. His
jokes are not funny.

~~~
javery
Since I started a company with him I think it's fair to assume I like his
work. ;)

------
DevX101
Can you email me some of the "plethora of designers"? I want do some
logo/banner creation soon for my site.

See my profile for contact info.

